# New Cumberland dam shore access



## muraco.3 (Mar 1, 2014)

Hi 

I'm looking to head down to new Cumberland dam to go after some wipers. Where's the best shore access areas below the dam? Can I find parks on a map? It'll be my first time fishing the Ohio so I'm running blind on this. I live in Cleveland so I'm doing some research before heading there so I have at least a basic idea of what I'll need and where I'll need to go. Any other info you guys want to suggest to me is always welcome as well. Thanks in advance


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Your best bet will be fishing the dam from the West Virginia side of the river. There's a place that people park along Rt. 2 and walk over the hill to the dam. It should be visible on Google earth. There's no "Park" per say... just a place to park your vehicle and a short walk.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

use to slam wipers there. we would catch creek chubs and throw them into the discharge and let them float.. also use mega wiggle wart and crank like mad...good luck


----------



## muraco.3 (Mar 1, 2014)

Thanks for the info. Yea I saw that when looking at the maps. Ohio side looks almost unfishable. I may be picking up a WV license


----------



## SteveinCanton (Aug 19, 2012)

You don't need an wv license if you have a Ohio license. Either works on the river


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

muraco.3 said:


> Thanks for the info. Yea I saw that when looking at the maps. Ohio side looks almost unfishable. I may be picking up a WV license


The Ohio side is by no means unfishable... it's just slack water until you're well below the dam due to the locking walls. Through the cold months, it's the place to be. When it's warm, the fish tend to favor current... and the W.Va side offers that.


----------



## TWD67 (Jun 22, 2006)

SteveinCanton said:


> You don't need an wv license if you have a Ohio license. Either works on the river


Only if you're on a boat, if you're onshore on the wv side you need a wv license


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> Only if you're on a boat, if you're onshore on the wv side you need a wv license


Not true. You do not need a WV license but have to abide by their lengths and limits.


http://www.eregulations.com/ohio/fishing/ohio-river-regulations/

*EASTERN UNIT • Ohio – WEST VIRGINIA*
Lawrence County east of South Point, and Gallia, Meigs, Athens, Washington, Monroe, Belmont, Jefferson, and Columbiana counties. West Virginia and Ohio will honor the other state’s fishing licenses along their common borders on the main stem of the Ohio River, *including its banks* and embayments and tributaries to the landmark location listed in Publication 404, Waterfowl Hunting and Fishing on the Ohio River (wvdnr.gov/fishing/PDFFiles/ohio_river_hunt_fish.pdf), or call 1-800-WILDLIFE (1-800-945-3543


  




). Boundaries for areas not listed in this publication extend to the first riffle. This agreement applies to West Virginia and Ohio residents only.


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

I must say that I love this community because someone out here always has the answers to what you want to know. So with that being said...... why can't I catch a damn thing this season so far


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Masterbaiter66 said:


> I must say that I love this community because someone out here always has the answers to what you want to know. So with that being said...... why can't I catch a damn thing this season so far


Holding your mouth wrong?


----------



## TWD67 (Jun 22, 2006)

Lewzer said:


> Not true. You do not need a WV license but have to abide by their lengths and limits.
> 
> 
> http://www.eregulations.com/ohio/fishing/ohio-river-regulations/
> ...


I stand corrected, they obviously changed that law


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

That only holds true if you are an Ohio or WV resident. If you are a resident of another state, you would need the state's non-resident license from which shoreline you are fishing from. So, I guess the answer kind of depends as in most things in life...


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

I believe there was a situation a few years ago where a guy from out of town had a non-resident license for one state, but launched from the state on the opposite side of the river. He ended up catching a record fish, but because he didn't have a license for the state he launched from and was a non-resident for the other state it technically wasn't legal. My memory is a little fuzzy, but it was something along those lines. I think it was OH/KY.

Anywho, I've been hearing that there's really been a crackdown on access at a bunch of locations along the Ohio River over the past couple years. More so in PA I think, especially at places that involve dams and/or railroad tracks. Posted signs, people being told to leave, etc. Has anybody had any issues at New Cumberland, West Virginia side? It's been a few years since I've been there. Would hate to park along the tracks and get a ticket for trespassing or something...


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

That was Steve Douglas for the West Virginia state Blue at the time...


----------

